# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron Labtop E1505 Driver Issues- Please Help



## Biggz203 (May 10, 2010)

Hello- I am attempting to assist my sister with her Dell Inspiron E1505. She ended up getting the blue screen and could not access safemode, repair or anything and I reinstalled windows XP from a disk because I was under the impression she had her original Dell disks with drivers, she did not. I went on to Dell website and entered her service tag # 3L53R91 and followed the instructions as per her service tag which did not work and I am also not sure which drivers I need there are multiple selections under each category. Upon startup I receive new hardware found for Base System Device which I receive 3 times, VGA, Ethernet, and USB. I also went into Device Manager to see what devices I have issues with but I get minimal information on device.

I have Yellow! Errors on the following:

Ethernet Controller
Device Type= Other Devices
Manufacturer= Unknown
Location= PCI bus 3, device0, function 0
Code 1

Network Controller 
Device Type= Other Devices
Manufacturer = Unknown
Location= PCI bus 11, device0, function 0
Code 28

PCI Device 
Device Type= Other Devices
Manufacturer = Unknown
Location= PCI bus 3, device 1, function 1
Code 28

PCI Device 
Device Type= Other Devices
Manufacturer = Unknown
Location= PCI bus 0, device 27, function 0
Code 28

USB Device 
Device Type= Other Devices
Manufacturer = Unknown
Location= 0
Code 1

Video Controller (VGA Compatible) 
Device Type= Other Devices
Manufacturer = Unknown
Location= PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
Code 1

I am able to download drivers from Dell onto a flash drive but I am not sure which ones I need. I was under the assumption this was going to be relatively easy but I was wrong. I contacted Dell and they just refer me to the website, kind of useless. 

Please anyone that can help I would appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Labtop E1505 Driver Issues- Please Help*

Install 

1. Notebook System Software
2. Intel Chipset driver
3. Video Driver it can be one of three. ATI, Nvidia, or Intel.
Then you can load the rest of your drivers, Network card, Wireless Network Card. 
The base system drivers are the Ricoh chipset drivers which are for memory card slots.


----------



## Biggz203 (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Labtop E1505 Driver Issues- Please Help*

Thank you for your response, it is appreciated. 

I did attempt to install the drivers as you listed, which is the same as Dell's instructions. 

My previous issue was I had an outdated Windows Installer which needed to be updated, I did and now all the drivers are installed. I am able to connect to the internet as well. Thank you.

Unfortunately I am still having one issue maybe you can assist me with: 

In my device manager I am still receiving one error message: 

Under other devise: 
PCI Device 

Device Type is unknown 

PCI bus 3, device 1 function 1 

I installed the Chipset Driver from Dell’s website. Video drive is updated as well. I am not sure what this is for. I also read online that I can manually identify the PCI device but I don’t know what it is.

Any help or information on this would be very helpful. Thank you for your time


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Labtop E1505 Driver Issues- Please Help*

In Device Manager, do you see a modem? That is usually the "Unknown PCI Device"


----------



## Biggz203 (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Labtop E1505 Driver Issues- Please Help*

Thanks to All: I just got it, windows service pack fixed the issue. 

Many Thanks for support :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Labtop E1505 Driver Issues- Please Help*

Well done! Windows Update will often offere drivers for devices missing them


----------

